# Alcohol and dieting



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Im on the diet of all diets just now, got , 6stone to lose, ive been beasting it at the gym for a couple of weeks now and been totally loyal to my diet, no chocolate, fried food, alcohol etc etc..

However tonight is a mates birthday, they are hassling me into having a bevvy, but im too concerned about ****ing up all my good work AND the possibility of being hungover tomorrow and not going to the gym. Not to mention the 3:30am kebab and chips i used to love when i never cared about my weight!!

Is one night of excess going to be ok, or should i just rough it and feel the benefits of it when ive lost more weight?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

one night may be the begining of the slippery slope. Your freinds should respect what you are trying to do so when you say you aint drinking you mean it. Well one night? youll wake up tommorow feeling ****e and beat yourself up. achieve your goal then celebrate but whats the point of undertaking something if you dont fully commit to it. Its like when i diet i could say on me bday **** it ill have a blow out but whats to say the week after you think ohh did it then and it didnt have an affect on me so ill do it this week and so on and so forth and before you know it you have put on fat. Stick it out bud!!


----------



## lodgi1436114589 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think you should go and get hammered with your mates. One night of excess isnt going to stop you losing weight. After all, it is his/her birthday. I think if your too strict with yourself all the time the dieting thing becomes a real chore and you end up giving it up. Enjoy some indulging some times, and keep to your diet most of the time and you'll still strip the fat.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah you have a point i do have a cheat day sunday- well as long as you stick it out the rest of the week you could i suppose just dont do what my bloody lion does ( my girlfreind) think that cheat days are everyday because i said so -- hmm no i didnt. yeah get hamered bud- im just boring ( and dont drink)


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

coldo said:


> Im on the diet of all diets just now, got , 6stone to lose, ive been beasting it at the gym for a couple of weeks now and been totally loyal to my diet, no chocolate, fried food, alcohol etc etc..
> 
> However tonight is a mates birthday, they are hassling me into having a bevvy, but im too concerned about ****ing up all my good work AND the possibility of being hungover tomorrow and not going to the gym. Not to mention the 3:30am kebab and chips i used to love when i never cared about my weight!!
> 
> Is one night of excess going to be ok, or should i just rough it and feel the benefits of it when ive lost more weight?





laurie g said:


> one night may be the begining of the slippery slope. Your freinds should respect what you are trying to do so when you say you aint drinking you mean it. Well one night? youll wake up tommorow feeling ****e and beat yourself up. achieve your goal then celebrate but whats the point of undertaking something if you dont fully commit to it. Its like when i diet i could say on me bday **** it ill have a blow out but whats to say the week after you think ohh did it then and it didnt have an affect on me so ill do it this week and so on and so forth and before you know it you have put on fat. Stick it out bud!!





lodgi said:


> I think you should go and get hammered with your mates. One night of excess isnt going to stop you losing weight. After all, it is his/her birthday. I think if your too strict with yourself all the time the dieting thing becomes a real chore and you end up giving it up. Enjoy some indulging some times, and keep to your diet most of the time and you'll still strip the fat.





laurie g said:


> yeah you have a point i do have a cheat day sunday- well as long as you stick it out the rest of the week you could i suppose just dont do what my bloody lion does ( my girlfreind) think that cheat days are everyday because i said so -- hmm no i didnt. yeah get hamered bud- im just boring ( and dont drink)


You have to get your priorities in check...Decide whats more important for you and act on that decision. Are you hoping ppl say it's ok so you can have a night out, guilt free..?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> You have to get your priorities in check...Decide whats more important for you and act on that decision. Are you hoping ppl say it's ok so you can have a night out, guilt free..?


Dunno?

Of course i want to go out and get smashed, enjoy a massive kebab, chips, cheese, bottle of coke etc at 3am.

I guess what i really want to know, do people think its worth it for the sake of hampering the speed of my weight loss, or do i "deserve" a night out every now and then?

I think im just going to drive, and drink water instead of beer then get up early tommorow and beast the cardio for a couple of hours.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't get hammered but have a pint and take it slow. I have a Guinness everyday whether I train or not. I never get hammered though as it's not a nice feeling.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Personally..if you just started the diet...stick with it. You can have a good time without alcohol! And you can wake up feeling ok and train tomorrow...don't give in before you have got started properly!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

one night off the diet wont do you any harm at all mate, its just 1 night out of months of dieting, enjoy yourself and carry on as normal.... do a bit of extra cardio the next day if you feel guilty


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Personally..if you just started the diet...stick with it. You can have a good time without alcohol! And you can wake up feeling ok and train tomorrow...don't give in before you have got started properly!


couldnt agree more mate


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Solong as your not dieting for a comp or something important then just go out and have some fun. Solong as you don't make it a regular thing then its fine. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope you stuck to your diet and didnt give into peer pressure as that is pathetic.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Life is for living, you have to make effort with mates especially when its their birthday etc.

If you have alot of weight to lose it is going to take a long time and the occasional drinking, even heavily, but not impede you that much.

Have fun tonight, get drunk, eat a donor kebab and a bacon sandy in the morning. Then hit the gym, do some cardio, sweat the crap out and you'll feel even more motivated on monday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Liam said:


> Life is for living, you have to make effort with mates especially when its their birthday etc.
> 
> If you have alot of weight to lose it is going to take a long time and the occasional drinking, even heavily, but not impede you that much.
> 
> Have fun tonight, get drunk, eat a donor kebab and a bacon sandy in the morning. Then hit the gym, do some cardio, sweat the crap out and you'll feel even more motivated on monday.


 That is fine if you want to be mr average all your life and that is what 99% of all people would do but if you want to look above average you must persevere and stick to your guns. Unless tonight would be very special to the man and he really wanted to drink which he does not obviously from his post then he should not. There is always an excuse to go out and drink. Fyi drinking does not contribute any thing to the mans birthday if your actually the guys friend and interesting.


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Con said:


> That is fine if you want to be mr average all your life and that is what 99% of all people would do but if you want to look above average you must persevere and stick to your guns. Unless tonight would be very special to the man and he really wanted to drink which he does not obviously from his post then he should not. There is always an excuse to go out and drink. Fyi drinking does not contribute any thing to the mans birthday if your actually the guys friend and interesting.


Could not agree more, some people will always try and find an excuse to get drunk. My friends are forever trying to get me to drink, which annoys the hell out of me!

If you want to, do it but...what do you want more? A shi tty hangover or to achieve your goal?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

protein and carbs=4kcals per gramme

fat = 9 kcals per gramme

alcohol =*7* so as you can see is very high in calories per unit weight,whats more the cals are most likely to be converted to free fatty acids and stored as andipose (fat tissue)-if anyone wants to lose weight stop the alcohol and do loads of walking,100kclas per mile.however bare in mind a bottle of chardonnay is 900kcals!! thats a lot of miles to burn off

i still drink regular but if want to tighten/cut up for summer etc i cut it out and increase the walking -works a treat


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

So..burning question...did you or didn't you drink???


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I drink like a fish, dosent do me any harm, I find in fact people find me far more interesting to talk too (slurring aside)


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Well....

I never touched a drop 

Drunk about 5 bottles of water though and got in at half 4, starving like a mother****er.

Its like my body knew i was in pubs and clubs and that a kebab would follow as for the last 4/5 years thats what happened every time i went out, i ate ****.

Woke up this morning at 11ish, tired, but proud i never ate crap and filled myself with beer, just back from a 2hour beasting on the cardio and i feel great. **** the drink for now. 

Cheers fellas.


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done mate.

Its alrite saying 'just this once', but then next weekend it will be someone elses birthday, then christmas!

Have the will power!


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

I drink like a fish most saturdays and still managed to lose 5 stones on a healthy and balanced diet with gym.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

to be controversial (sp?) i will say this,even when i am prepping for shows i still drink just about every weekend up until around 3-4 wks out,and i dnt mean a cple drinks,i mean like half to 3/4 bottle of vodka/rum on my cheat days,yes it does impede the fat burning process,yes ultimately its not a good thing as its binging and that combined with other meds aint good for you but i'm just telling it like it is.and for the record i get into top shape as well lmao

also i am not alone in doing this thru prep.

on the other side of the coin tho my metabolism will be going so fast during prep and with other factors such as clen,t's,eph etc etc in my system as well then thats probably why i get away with it.

have to say tho,i am not posting this as a recomendation that everyone suddenly goes and drinks whilst dieting,i'm simply trying to put to rest old wives tales of how much it will effect what you are trying to achieve


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I lost 4 stone and drank vodka every weekend too


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

get your self a bottle of knockteens poteen 90 proof, you'll only need 3 glasses and you'll be well on your way


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

when i go out with mates i tend to stay away from my fav drinks as i,ll throw them down my neck which leads to pished as a newt , dirty hangover next day and craving junk food ! still have a drink when i go out but tend to stick to drinks that last me longer , results not half as drunk as mates but get a bloody good laugh at em and no feeling ruff the day after , result


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i drank when i dieted over the summer once every 3-4 weeks. i would coinside this with my cheat meal. i dont think it harms to much as long as you have the discilpline to not start doing it all the time. i tend to drink vodka with flavoured sparkling water before i go out and and vokka diet lemonade when out with a few aftershocks in their lol.

if i do a contest this year i will not drink for the last 8 weeks of prep.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

life without fun isnt a life....... i would go out and get wrecked if thats what you enjoy.

If your only drinking it cos everyone else is then drink diet cokes all night and tell your mates that they have vodka in them. They wont know the diference


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> to be controversial (sp?) i will say this,even when i am prepping for shows i still drink just about every weekend up until around 3-4 wks out,and i dnt mean a cple drinks,i mean like half to 3/4 bottle of vodka/rum on my cheat days,yes it does impede the fat burning process,yes ultimately its not a good thing as its binging and that combined with other meds aint good for you but i'm just telling it like it is.and for the record i get into top shape as well lmao
> 
> also i am not alone in doing this thru prep.
> 
> ...


absolutely concur......

I was same when i used to compete (and same now when ever i go on diet TBH)

If you cant lose weight with strict diet for 6 and a half days a week and have a few fckin beers or vodka one nite and a bit of [email protected] food, Then IMO your diet and training is complet eand utter SH!TE to begin with...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

amen to that mate:thumb:


----------



## JARM (Nov 4, 2008)

I am in the same boat mate. Drink Vodka with diet soda less calories. Maybe even have low calorie meals that day.

I think if you quit there more chance of you given up all together. My Motto is work hard, play hard, train even harder


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

alcohol and diet dont go together- im miserable and havnt drunk in 6 years, still love a night out tho you just get used to it i guess


----------

